# Any Fishermen????????



## Tristan.C (Sep 17, 2013)

Just wondering if any of you guys do a bit of fishing?? Its to hard on my other fishing forum and this one but I like this one better, to be switching backwards and forwards... If any of you guys do, you should post a picture of you PB....

This is not my PB but I will have a dig around to find some more....


----------



## BDkeeper (Sep 17, 2013)

I used to do a fair bit of fishing but haven't been out in a long long time


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 17, 2013)

This is my workmate and the fish that he caught.


----------



## JM1982 (Sep 17, 2013)

I do a bit of kayak fishing, mostly out in Port Phillip Bay. 
But have been a bit lazy this winter.


----------



## sd1981 (Sep 18, 2013)

I catch a cold, every time without fail.... That is all... I dream of catching a fish, any fish, if I reel the bait back in, I get excited if its still on the hook.... It never is...


----------



## Lawra (Sep 18, 2013)

sd1981 said:


> I catch a cold, every time without fail.... That is all... I dream of catching a fish, any fish, if I reel the bait back in, I get excited if its still on the hook.... It never is...



I get eaten alive by sand flies and I'm allergic... So I come back from fishing with no food and covered head to toe in welts :/


----------



## sd1981 (Sep 18, 2013)

I love how when I go fishing, there's not a bite to be had by me, yet one person can stand 1 metre away, cast in the same area as me, using my bait, and reel in a big delicious fish.... And I cast where they were, nothing... It's like the fish swims up to my bait, says to itself "that's Simons bait, never gonna happen, let's eat that other bait with the big hook, just cos its not his!!!!!" It's fish mind games at their best!!!!


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 18, 2013)

This is another workmate who caught this last week up at Fraser Island.


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 18, 2013)

Finiss River guppy.


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 18, 2013)

These are a few Yellowtailed Kingfish that I caught offshore at Tweed Heads.


----------



## Tristan.C (Sep 18, 2013)

17kg Chinaman





20kg Spainish 





45cm Bream


----------



## PimmsPythons (Sep 18, 2013)

a few photos.unfortunatly lost alot of photos when our computer crashed

- - - Updated - - -

few more


----------



## Tristan.C (Sep 19, 2013)

Id love to do one of those trips in NT where they fly you around in a helicopter to remote lagoons to fish for barra :3 The dreams I have


----------



## swampie (Sep 19, 2013)

Nice snap Tristan, big bump on his head. I'm a mad keen fisho myself and usually get out 2-3 days a week for a fish on the bay.


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 19, 2013)

This is a shovel nosed ray that I caught between Russell Island and South Stradbroke Island.


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 19, 2013)

Andy - Poor thing. hope you put it back ungaffed. IMO one of the most inoffensive critters in the sea.

And just quietly putting up pictures of other people's fish is poor form. Get your own.


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 19, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> Poor thing. hope you put it back ungaffed. IMO one of the most inoffensive critters in the sea.
> 
> And just quietly putting up pictures of other people's fish is poor form. Get your own.


No I didn't put it back, they are really nice eating and it was eaten. I put up two pictures of me holding my fish and two of mates fish that they caught. Not sure why you see that as poor form as I am not claiming them as my own and I was just proud of their efforts.


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 19, 2013)

Fair enough. Even the countrymen here dont target shovelnose as food. Must be blessed with a superior choice I guess. It ****es me when people pose with other people's fish (which you didn't do.) Bragging rights belong to the one who reels it in.


----------



## Tristan.C (Sep 19, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> Andy - Poor thing. hope you put it back ungaffed. IMO one of the most inoffensive critters in the sea.
> 
> And just quietly putting up pictures of other people's fish is poor form. Get your own.



Come on guys really -.- already... I just wanted to see pictures of you guys with fish and stories, not your ethics on fish. 
White spot shovel nose are honestly one of the best eating fish out... What's the difference between eating a mackerel to a shovel nose?

- - - Updated - - -



swampie said:


> Nice snap Tristan, big bump on his head. I'm a mad keen fisho myself and usually get out 2-3 days a week for a fish on the bay.



Yeah thanks mate. It was a horse of a fish to pull up, ended up going 8.8kg. Yeah I love to fish the northern end of the bay, but the fishery there is starting to die... Im actually heading up to gladestone in the morning, so I should come back on Tuesday with some more pictures :3


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 19, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> Fair enough. Even the countrymen here dont target shovelnose as food. Must be blessed with a superior choice I guess. It ****es me when people pose with other people's fish (which you didn't do.) Bragging rights belong to the one who reels it in.


I hate other people taking credit for stuff that others have done and there was even a thread about that just the other day about a snake breeder posting pictures of the works of someone else. I don't ever target shovels but when I catch them which isn't that often I will eat them , they have a really firm white flesh with a fairly neutral flavour that goes well with spices or marinade.


----------



## Tristan.C (Sep 19, 2013)

Its one of the worst things you can do. If you personally didnt catch it or own it (snake) then you shouldn't have the right to pose with it. Up north or anywhere we go fishing, we have three rules on the boat:
No bananas
No posing with other's fish
No seasickness
If you follow those rules then you are fine  hahaha


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 19, 2013)

Tristan.C said:


> Its one of the worst things you can do. If you personally didnt catch it or own it (snake) then you shouldn't have the right to pose with it. Up north or anywhere we go fishing, we have three rules on the boat:
> No bananas
> No posing with other's fish
> No seasickness
> If you follow those rules then you are fine  hahaha


I love rule one but do not know the story behind it, do you know the reason for it?
My mates mackrel was caught off the beach at Fraser island on a whole tailer that he had caught and he estimated it to be between 35 and 40 kg. I love fishing but I am not into it like some of my mates so they usually catch the impressive fish. My other mate with the parrot is mad keen, he bags out on snapper whenever he goes out but targets whiting and fishes up fraser a lot too, he also goes up to 1770 for some coral trout too and will head out for a couple of hours at midnight on a week night to chase a bit of squid.


----------



## Tristan.C (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeah keen fisherman will understand... Bananas are supposed to be VERY bad luck and it has proven with us... It was an old tradition and it has stuck... Yeah fraser is where the snapper and mackerel where caught the others where out of gladestone... I work as deckhand on an commercial line fisherman and it sure does have it good parts about it and im very lucky to have such a job... Ill get a photo of the esky for you guys when I get back... Hopefully it should open a few eyes


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 19, 2013)

A mate of mine used to plant 1 banana on his competitor's boats in fishing comps. Then ring them and tell them there was another one. Effective apparently. He used to win a few.

All 3 rules are good advice.


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 19, 2013)

I just noticed that my brown shorts with blue stripes must be my lucky fishing shorts because I have them on in both of my pictures.


----------



## Tristan.C (Sep 19, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I just noticed that my brown shorts with blue stripes must be my lucky fishing shorts because I have them on in both of my pictures.



Oh wow, I thought I was the only one who had lucky fishing clothes :O The shirt with the snapper I wore with that, my biggest mackerel my 28kg cobia and my best trout :O hahahaha


----------



## hoppy (Sep 19, 2013)

I fish every weekend, and unfortunately I don't have any photos but last year I caught a 1m and 80cm shovel nose ray (I am 11 years old) a hell of a fight as they stick to the bottom


----------



## Tristan.C (Sep 19, 2013)

hoppy said:


> I fish every weekend, and unfortunately I don't have any photos but last year I caught a 1m and 80cm shovel nose ray (I am 11 years old) a hell of a fight as they stick to the bottom



Yeah they like to dig in to the bottom... Nice and big for what they are


----------



## hoppy (Sep 19, 2013)

yeah took me five miniuts lol


----------



## swampie (Sep 19, 2013)

Tristan, most of my fishing is done in the Northern Bay and she is far from dead, I always come home with a good feed, pays to fish on weekdays though, the weekend crowds can make fishing a bit tougher...


----------



## Tristan.C (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeah well thats fair enough everybody has a different perception on what dead means for there  Yeah I know all the weekend warriors out on the weekends :L What are you fishing, like scarbourough or heading out towards ammo barge way?


----------



## Lawra (Sep 19, 2013)

I love fishing but never get to catch anything big. Here are a few of my 'trophy' shots from last year, never mind that they all had to be thrown back  (yes a photo got taken regardless of size or species lol)


----------



## swampie (Sep 19, 2013)

Mate, I have probably been fishing the bay for longer than you have been alive and I still catch as many and sometimes more (due to experience) fish than I caught 20 years ago, a long way from dead and to be honest has probably improved in the last 5 years. 

Yes I fish Scarby for snapper quite regularly in the mornings during the cooler months before heading out into the open bay for Longtail tuna.

Through the warmer months I fish for cobes and mackerel around the beacons or spottie macks on the surface, or you might find me up a creek or canal somewhere targeting jacks. I also like to hit the Brissie river for threadfin and jew when I feel the urge.

I also have a bit of a passion for eging (squid fishing), they are always good fun to catch and great on the chew.

100 % of my fish are caught luring or occasionally on fly.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 19, 2013)

First fish my sister(12) caught was a wobbegong shark... While her and dad are doing that, I prefer to go around and collect all the hooks and line people leave around:x

- - - Updated - - -



Lawra said:


> I love fishing but never get to catch anything big. Here are a few of my 'trophy' shots from last year, never mind that they all had to be thrown back  (yes a photo got taken regardless of size or species lol)


Love this one


----------



## Lawra (Sep 19, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Love this one



Thanks  Because of what's written on my t shirt or because my cap has my name on it? Lol


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 19, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Thanks  Because of what's written on my t shirt or because my cap has my name on it? Lol


I was actually talking about the fish, but now u point it out I do quite like your top


----------



## Tristan.C (Sep 20, 2013)

swampie said:


> Mate, I have probably been fishing the bay for longer than you have been alive and I still catch as many and sometimes more (due to experience) fish than I caught 20 years ago, a long way from dead and to be honest has probably improved in the last 5 years.
> 
> Yes I fish Scarby for snapper quite regularly in the mornings during the cooler months before heading out into the open bay for Longtail tuna.
> 
> ...



Exactly true, if you fish the area long enough you will have an idea on whats going on... If you fish the bay for as long as you say then you should be catching what you say... 

The 4 shipping beacons are can be a hit and miss at times though, heading that out across the bay and find that it is packed with little or no fish and other days you can be out there and nobody is out there and the spotties are just chewing their heads off... We use to fish the bay and dont get me wrong there is still a fish or two out there, its just the persistence. Everybody have different experiences and thats what people have to cater for. See like I hate that fly stuff -.- tried it a few times and just ended up being a mess... I have always wanted to take a fly rod up north on the reefs with me for the shallows. The way you fish for down here to up there is a lot different and really I have no choose in which way I fish up there, its what the boss says and you have to follow. If you dont like the way he fishes then you dont fish on his boat, quite simple. oh the squid... oh wow, up there at 1770 the deck lights are on and the squid are in packs all around the boat, its unreal... Although i do like to fish for them over on moreton bay since you actaully have to fish for them not just scoop them up


----------



## swampie (Sep 20, 2013)

There's allot more beacons in the bay than the 4 beacons, I think everybody knows and fishes the 4 beacons, it can be a good spot but I don't fish it often as there are better beacons to fish.
I have fished plenty up north and it can be easier at times but I would not say better, definitely more expensive though, no need to fish it differently, the fish up there respond to exactly the same techniques as we use down here. 
I'm happy to fish the bay, don't need to go anywhere else, I always catch more fish than my family and I could ever eat and I practice allot of catch and release...


----------



## ash1997 (Sep 23, 2013)

Tristan.C said:


> 17kg Chinaman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go home bream your drunk


----------



## Tristan.C (Sep 24, 2013)

Just got back from up north last night. Left Friday morning and fished from then until yesterday morning. Still got all of the usual fish and more. Got the reds, trout, spanish and even found some long tail just outside the harbour and some other reefies. 

Coral Trout





22 Kg Cobia





Red Emperor


----------



## ronhalling (Sep 30, 2013)

Not a real good pic but here is 1 of my better Lizard catches  .................................................Ron

- - - Updated - - -

And 1 more i forgot  ...............................................Ron


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 1, 2013)

ronhalling said:


> Not a real good pic but here is 1 of my better Lizard catches  .................................................Ron
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And 1 more i forgot  ...............................................Ron


Some good fish there mate.


----------



## Lawra (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm heading up to Cairns tomorrow for 5 days and this thread has made me even more determined to catch some really big trophies


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 1, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Some good fish there mate.


 the bigger 1 was 7.9kg and is hopefully still swimming around somewhere in Port Macquarie, the smaller 1 from the newspaper unfortunately i got brow beaten by my fatherinlaw into taking home, the big females deserve to live in my opinion.  .........................................Ron

- - - Updated - - -



Lawra said:


> I'm heading up to Cairns tomorrow for 5 days and this thread has made me even more determined to catch some really big trophies


 I have done well at night where the Charter boats are moored in Cairns Harbour for some very large (up to 3.5kg) fingermark on live Prawns, just gotta be carefull not to hookup any of the huge Estuary Cod that are in residence there. If you are really keen the same place fires up pretty well at first light for some healthy size Mangrove Jack on hard bodies and soft plastics. You will notice i have not mentioned Barramundi, thats coz i reckon they are overated and alot of lost fishing opportunitys are wasted trying fruitlessly to catch them around Cairns, but i reckon once you get a 2kg + Fingermark or Mangrove Jack on the line you will forget Barra even exist.  ...........................................Ron


----------



## JM1982 (Nov 18, 2013)

JM1982 said:


> I do a bit of kayak fishing, mostly out in Port Phillip Bay.
> But have been a bit lazy this winter.



Finally got round to putting some pics up. 

Mostly im catching flatties / pinkies / herring ect
Thought id just put some of the ones I had fun getting in the Yak.

(all caught about 2k out from Werribee South from a _Kayak!_)


----------



## scorps (Nov 18, 2013)

I do a bit of fishing, here is some randoms.

2 hour dive sesh, biggest cray was 3.5kg



Hammer head that took a mackeral bait 



Mulloway



Random shark (get heaps of these off the reef stealing our fish)



3.5kg sootie grunter



Small Spaniard



More randoms from spearfishing




Sharks where released.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Dec 24, 2013)

Heading to the other side of Victoria for Christmas with the girlfriends family...
Hoping to get some golden perch or a cod... or even a catfish!

So keen!


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 7, 2014)

I found this on you tube and think it is pretty cool so thought that I would share.

Day in the life of a Crab net - YouTube


----------



## Shane09 (Jan 8, 2014)

I love fishing but never get the time to go out, spearfishing more than normal fishing at the moment though


----------



## OldestMagician (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm awful at fishing, but a guy I know caught a 128cm, 13kg Spanish Mac from a kayak which I found pretty impressive. He has a video somewhere


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jan 11, 2014)

No huge catches here but I have some interesting pics from random fishing trips

Friendly sea lion




Big bluering friend almost stuck his hand in




Stargazer - caught one wayyy bigger than this but can't find the pics atm, for such an ugly fish these taste amazing.




Seaweed mohawk




Cute baby cuttlefish (safely released)


----------

